
US and UK 'lead push against global patent pool for Covid-19 drugs' - anigbrowl
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/may/17/us-and-uk-lead-push-against-global-patent-pool-for-covid-19-drugs
======
1cvmask
Pharmaceutical companies have a big say in policy in many countries that
develop drugs. This will be a tough battle to overcome.

